# Chicago furmeets?



## jazzcat (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm sure there are some, but could someone tell me when and where? I'd really like to meet some furries outside of the internet as there are no cons that I would be able to attend anytime real soon.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 18, 2009)

hey the LAFF mailing list is for furries and they go to coffee meets in schuamburg every tuesday.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 18, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> hey the LAFF mailing list is for furries and they go to coffee meets in schuamburg every tuesday.


 
Thanks I'll go check that out!


----------



## SamiiTiger (Feb 19, 2009)

We also have bowling and dinner meets on the 3rd Saturday of the month in Downer's Grove.

Dinner's at Buona Beef on Rt. 56, then Bowling's at the Tivoli in downtown Downer's Grove.


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Feb 19, 2009)

I live in downtown Chicago, but still haven't really met any furs in real life. Then again, my tight college schedule keeps me pretty much in only one area, so my traveling in Chicago is limited. But if you ever see a guy strolling around Grant Park wearing a white fox tail, come over and say hi. ^^


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 19, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> hey the LAFF mailing list is for furries and they go to coffee meets in schuamburg every tuesday.



I wish i could go but considering the fact i live 1000 miles away kinda sucks even though i do have family that lives in that town.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 19, 2009)

As my college schedual is also very tight, I'll really try to make it to one of those meets. Thanks for the info!


----------



## rolandmaxum_haystack (Feb 22, 2009)

well i live in south east chicago and have a tough time getting all the way up north for the tuesday meets. anyone think they may want to start up a more south eastern meets? i wouldnt mind hosting them ^^


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 22, 2009)

rolandmaxum_haystack said:


> well i live in south east chicago and have a tough time getting all the way up north for the tuesday meets. anyone think they may want to start up a more south eastern meets? i wouldnt mind hosting them ^^


 
If you ever want to set something up that would be cool. when and where would also be good.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 23, 2009)

yea chicago area fucking rawks fur furrs, id really like to attend a meet sometime


----------



## Tidus0203 (Jun 21, 2011)

I live in the south side of chicago as well, would like to meet and get to know other fur friends , could i get more information on those meet ups?


----------



## Ley (Jun 21, 2011)

Tidus0203 said:


> I live in the south side of chicago as well, would like to meet and get to know other fur friends , could i get more information on those meet ups?


 
Protip: There are dates of these threads. Anything after May 2011 would be considered a necro, which is not allowed on these forums.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 21, 2011)

Thread from 2009.  Closing it.


----------

